# cva hunterbolt



## angela1970 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a CVA Hunterbolt rifle,with a # 11 cap not a 209 primer, Is this a magnum rifle? The barrel is the same thickness as my CVA Staghorn, and it is a magnum rifle. Can you tell when a gun was made by the end numbers at the back of the barrel? I've tried to call CVA and I'm always the 19th caller and put on hold.


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 30, 2010)

According to the CVA manual it is a magnum rifle. See pages 1, 2 and 4:

http://www.cva.com/pdfs/BuckElkWarrBook.pdf


----------

